# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Βαση tv 32" turbo-x

## mikemtb

Ζητηται η επιτραπεζια βαση για τηλεοραση turbo-x 32"
Κατα προτιμηση εντος Αττικής!! 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

